# Phrag besseae ('Big Boy' x 'Colossal')



## TDT (Oct 28, 2012)

This wonderful plant has been flowering since early August (when these photos were taken!). It is still flowering, although now in the house, on its 4th flower.


----------



## Dido (Oct 28, 2012)

Interesting way of culture nice flower


----------



## TDT (Oct 28, 2012)

I purchased the plant from Chuck Taylor this spring, who had it growing in this tower - to help manage the long rhizomes between growths. Just add more medium as a new growth develops to keep the roots surrounded. So far, so good!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2012)

:clap: :drool: Lovely!
Hmm.... maybe I'd have better luck with bess if I tried it this way!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Tracey,

Looking good.

Chuck


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2012)

wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2012)

great colour and as Dido said, interesting growing!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2012)

Yay besseae!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 28, 2012)

What a beautiful besseae!!!!!!!!!!!!
....you may have solved my hatred of stolons -very cool!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice one!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2012)

Great bloom, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like a nice big round petals on a besseae. Yours is a beauty.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2012)

Indeed, a very cool culture technique! Great flower too.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous besseae!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## gotsomerice (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice, Orchid Zone surely has nice crosses.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 1, 2012)

Do you have a whole picture of how it's growing? Your besseae has amazing form and color.


----------



## TDT (Nov 4, 2012)

Here are a few more photos of the "living arrangement" - devised and built by Chuck.

View of plant in it's container. Yes, that is sunburn on the leaves from its move outside in June 





Another view of whole plant with its flower (4th since August I think). You can see the new growth that is charging along!





Top view





View of bottom - a bit blurry, and I noticed the salt buildup after taking the photo and immediately put the whole thing in a 4L bucket of rainwater to soak!





Side view showing some media and algae/moss growth.





And finally a back view showing some roots





Happy to share. Thanks.


----------



## Dido (Nov 5, 2012)

amazing set up.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow! And I thought my contraptions were bizarre!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 6, 2012)

Spectacular looking flower!


----------

